# Best / Light saddle Value



## scottz123 (Jun 16, 2012)

Looking at some upgrades over the offf-season form 2012 Trek Superfly AL Elite

Saddle will probably be my #1 change. Stocker weighs 270gr on my scale

Looking for best weight / $ / comfort combination (I realize saddle comfort is a personal preference).


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Would be tough to beat a carbon saddle from eBay. 110g for $50.


----------



## icsloppl (Nov 1, 2012)

Selle Italia SLR XP Flow Saddle - Closeout - Bike Saddles / Seats / Seatposts

Not particularly cheap, but a great saddle and a great deal at this price. Perhaps the most commfortable at this weight range IMO.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

icsloppl said:


> Not particularly cheap, but a great saddle and a great deal at this price. Perhaps the most commfortable at this weight range IMO.


And that would be......?????

My choice, Tune KomVor.


----------



## scottz123 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Phlem is reffering to his ebay carbon saddle review*

http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/review-ebay-full-carbon-saddle-sd-005-a-826723.html

It looks like a great value - I just would have a hard time feeling confident on it. I realize if you put a "name brand" label on it - I would feel totally different about it. I know a lot of items are made in and then different manufacturers put their "name" on it.

I would really be kickin' my-self if I DNF'd during a race because of it.

110 gr is very tempting vs. my stockers 270 gr. Especially @ $50 vs what I would spend on comparable Selle San Marco Aspide Carbon @ 125gr ...$200


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

You make a fair point - I can't speak to the long-term durability of that saddle.


----------



## SpringsRubicon (Sep 19, 2010)

I've come to love the Specialized saddles. If you hit their site, there's a saddle outlet sale going on. Just got a Romin Pro for $135, which came in at 180g on my (cheap) scale and is very comfortable. There were some less expensive options there too that would still save you weight.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm running the older bonty evoke rxl, with ti rails, light enough and comfy. The new version (carbon rails only) is 135g and seemed nice when I checked it out today.


----------



## scottz123 (Jun 16, 2012)

zippinveedub said:


> I'm running the older bonty evoke rxl, with ti rails, light enough and comfy. The new version (carbon rails only) is 135g and seemed nice when I checked it out today.


I will look into Bonty. I get a good deal thru LBS on Bonty. Thks


----------



## scottz123 (Jun 16, 2012)

I bought a demo Selle Italia SLR XC Saddle (170g) of ebay for $66. It's like new


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a selle italia slr xp and its the most uncomfortable ****ing thing ever. No channel down the middle so I find it cuts off the blood to your legs. I'm trialling a spesh phenom at the mo which is much more comfortable but about 65g heavier. I'm seriously considering either a spesh toupe or selle san marco apside tourer. Both a bit pricey though as untested by my arse!


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

I've been really happy with a Forte Carbon Pro SLX saddle bought used 3 years ago. Weighs 217g and it's quite comfortable despite its very minimal profile. I've worn it out and want another one, but it's no longer available. Performance of course doesn't manufacture their own Forte components, I imagine, so I'm wondering if anyone here knows who the original OEM of this saddle might have been and if it's available under different branding?

I don't intend for this to be a thread hijack - if this saddle is still available under different branding I recommend it to the OP as a great weight/comfort/value option. The original Forte price was fairly low...


----------



## scottz123 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Op*



JeffL said:


> I've been really happy with a Forte Carbon Pro SLX saddle bought used 3 years ago. Weighs 217g and it's quite comfortable despite its very minimal profile. I've worn it out and want another one, but it's no longer available. Performance of course doesn't manufacture their own Forte components, I imagine, so I'm wondering if anyone here knows who the original OEM of this saddle might have been and if it's available under different branding?
> 
> I don't intend for this to be a thread hijack - if this saddle is still available under different branding I recommend it to the OP as a great weight/comfort/value option. The original Forte price was fairly low...


I bought a demo Selle Italia SLR XC Saddle (170g) of ebay for $66. It's like new


----------



## scottz123 (Jun 16, 2012)

roaringboy said:


> I have a selle italia slr xp and its the most uncomfortable ****ing thing ever. No channel down the middle so I find it cuts off the blood to your legs. I'm trialling a spesh phenom at the mo which is much more comfortable but about 65g heavier. I'm seriously considering either a spesh toupe or selle san marco apside tourer. Both a bit pricey though as untested by my arse!


Goes to prove that saddles are an individual thing...


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

scottz123 said:


> Goes to prove that saddles are an individual thing...


Indeed they are. We need some sort of saddle sharing/loan scheme to try before you buy!


----------



## scottz123 (Jun 16, 2012)

roaringboy said:


> Indeed they are. We need some sort of saddle sharing/loan scheme to try before you buy!


Looks like that is what the one I bought off ebay was - a "test saddle" (see emblem on seat) No, I do not know if "emblem" is permanent or not. It could be though - I thought it was a sticker.

Selle Italia SLR XC Saddle | eBay

From what I have been reading about Selle Italia SLR XC Gel Flows, they do take some 'breaking in', and comfort also depends on quality of padding in bike shorts.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Picked up a TIOGA Spyder TwinTail Saddle on Ebay for $45!
Size: 285mm x 135mm
Weight: 142g
Rail: Hollow Composite Alloy

Not sure how well it will hold up but wanted something lighter as I will be adding an adj seatpost which will add weight. Good reviews on this newer version and its supposed to have good flexibility...I know it does look like a cheese grader for your ass, but should be fine with padded shorts. :thumbsup:


----------



## roobydoo (Feb 29, 2012)

Tioga spyder (142g), or WTB shadow v PSL(180g)
Both going for ~$50 on Ebay.

but I still prefer my Selle SL, and the price on the SLR closeout is tempting


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

NH Mtbiker said:


> Picked up a TIOGA Spyder TwinTail Saddle on Ebay for $45!
> Size: 285mm x 135mm
> Weight: 142g
> Rail: Hollow Composite Alloy
> ...


It's a cheese grater - no matter how nice your chamois is. I'd say it is much better for road riding and at durations not too long. Even on a full suspension, the Spyder is not a pleasure to sit on. When there are excellent WTB Saddles available such as the Silverado with carbon rails (170g), with Ti rails (200g) or the Devo SLT at 215g or the Rocket V SLT at 215g - all of which you can sit on for hours at a time with no wincing in pain - why save a mere 28 - 73g to ride a cheese grater?:madman:

Their D Spyder model is the only one recommended for off road use and it is short, uncomfy and well....if you don't sit very much on your rides it's not too bad.



MInd over matter aside, your "matter" will hurt and not enjoy the ride.

Been there, tried that. Contact points: saddle, grips, pedals. Why suffer on those 3?

BB


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

I have this Saddle for sale:

Selle San Marco Racing Team Aspide Xsilite Saddle

Dimensions: 277mm x 131mm
Rails: Xsilite Rails, Lighter & Stronger than titanium rails. Xsilite is an Alloy with high percentage of Silicon with Titanium & Carbon Particles.
Actual Weight: 192 gr
Excellent Condition only on bike for 1 month

$50.00


----------



## drz400sm (Nov 12, 2008)

JeffL said:


> I've been really happy with a Forte Carbon Pro SLX saddle bought used 3 years ago. Weighs 217g and it's quite comfortable despite its very minimal profile. I've worn it out and want another one, but it's no longer available. Performance of course doesn't manufacture their own Forte components, I imagine, so I'm wondering if anyone here knows who the original OEM of this saddle might have been and if it's available under different branding?
> 
> I don't intend for this to be a thread hijack - if this saddle is still available under different branding I recommend it to the OP as a great weight/comfort/value option. The original Forte price was fairly low...


The new forte seats are from a company called velo..but not sure if they wer using the same company for your particular model. I actually just grabbed a newer model on sale called the Pro SL...supposedly has titanium alloy rails. Claimed weight on package was 225g but my actual weight was 212g...not bad for 40 bucks. Looks nice and very comfortable. Only have a few rides on it, and happy so far. I definitely would like to try one of these sub 180 gram saddles. Not sure if I'd feel comfortable with those eBay carbon ones...but heck, I'd give it the old college try...


----------



## NOCSUCOW (Aug 18, 2011)

Has anyone tried the San Marco SKN? They look really attractive.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I picked up a used SLR XP off the bay for $45. I then stripped the leather off it and cut the rails off. I then took my 2.5 yr old Ebay special (Merek) full carbon saddle and cut the rails out of it. Lastly, I bonded them to the SLR with some JB Weld. 

SLR XP stock weight was about 184g.
Stripped of leather/padding = 148g
New rails installed = 113g!

Now, I would have been happy with the 148g on my mtb and just kept the Vanox rails on it. But since this was going on my road bike, the carbon rail swap was a must (as well as an oportunity to give myself a learning experience of tuning and using epoxy). I have no plans on riding this saddle on my mtb at this point as I honestly don't trust the epoxy on the rails and on the trail is the last place I want to snap my saddle!

I had no problems with my old SLR carbonio saddle or any of the full carbon saddles I have ridden on my mtb however. But those all had rails installed at the factory and I definitely trust their abilities more than my own for something like this.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

I love my Spyder Twin Tail. I can ride on that thing longer than any other saddle I've tried, with or without a chaomis. I often do 1-1.5 hours on the bike at a local park doing hill reps just wearing athletic shorts. Works fine for my rear.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

eBay a used SLR.
They are heavier than the claimed 130g or whatever, but they are pretty light for the money.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

BruceBrown said:


> It's a cheese grater - no matter how nice your chamois is. I'd say it is much better for road riding and at durations not too long. Even on a full suspension, the Spyder is not a pleasure to sit on. When there are excellent WTB Saddles available such as the Silverado with carbon rails (170g), with Ti rails (200g) or the Devo SLT at 215g or the Rocket V SLT at 215g - all of which you can sit on for hours at a time with no wincing in pain - why save a mere 28 - 73g to ride a cheese grater?:madman:
> 
> Their D Spyder model is the only one recommended for off road use and it is short, uncomfy and well....if you don't sit very much on your rides it's not too bad.
> 
> ...


I have a friend who exclusively uses this saddle and I find it comfortable too. To each his own. I also love the WTB seats that were mentioned here too. I've done 12 hour race on the silverado.


----------



## coling (Jul 31, 2012)

I got my like new Selle Italia SLR for $30 on CL. comfy and saved me weight.


----------



## farmerokbag (Jan 7, 2013)

me too,I love my Spyder Twin Tail.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Toupe Pro (with carbon rails) is 132g in the 142mm width. Love that saddle. Also, it isn't that expensive. 

Fizik Antares carbon braided is next in line. 

For really light and durable my vote is a Tune Speedneedle. My wife has one that is 3-4 years old and it is still great.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

I use the charge cycles knife
not the lightest at 190 grams but super comfy


Sj


----------



## 2239968 (Mar 12, 2013)

For what its worth the same saddle offered on eBay is also on amazon and is available with prime. I might try it out. If it doesn't work out return shipping should be way easier. 

Put B006THITEW into amazon search to check it out


----------



## Zachua (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm looking for a light weight saddle And seat post and noticed a lot of folks like the tioga spyder twin tail, but I also noticed that some folks complained of it breaking after a short while. I think I read that tioga recommends replacing yearly and the twin tail is only designated as a road saddle on their site. 

I like the looks of the sella italia slr models. a tad more expensive than the tioga but I'm thinking probably will last longer. 

any thoughts?


----------



## scottz123 (Jun 16, 2012)

I bought a demo Selle Italia SLR XC Saddle (170g) of ebay for $66. It's like new

No experience with it on the bike yet.


----------



## trueblue01gt (Oct 1, 2009)

i like the bontrager rxl carbon rail.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

briscoelab said:


> Toupe Pro (with carbon rails) is 132g in the 142mm width. Love that saddle. Also, it isn't that expensive.


This is my next saddle. I have the chromo railed version on my singlespeed. Very comfy. Nice and flexy and I like the cut out down the middle. 132g is a good weight too.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a Giant Talon 29er 2 and would like to give a carbon seat post and saddle a shot. I'm looking at the fly xii saddles/posts... Anyone know what size I need?


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

*<200g titanium-rail saddles $30 shipped on eBay*

This guy is selling Origin8 Torque Lite Pro saddles with Ti rails, for $30 shipped. Claimed weight is <200g. They look good to me--so good, I bought one for my son, and one for myself. I'll report back once I've received them.

Titanium Railed Road Bike Seat Origin 8 Torque Lite Pro Saddle 200g New | eBay


----------



## Zachua (Jan 21, 2008)

roaringboy said:


> This is my next saddle. I have the chromo railed version on my singlespeed. Very comfy. Nice and flexy and I like the cut out down the middle. 132g is a good weight too.
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk 2


this is a specialized, correct?


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

Tioga twin tails are not a bad ride and they're lite. I put them on my kids mtbs. I wouldn't trust them for all mountain but xc is no prob. It doesn't chew your shorts up like you think.

I ride Selle Teknologika SLR (130g) on my all mountain and fat bike. SLR Flow (100) on my xc racer. I love this saddles weight, look and feel. It's the only one that doesn't hurt on my bony butt and I'm glad I found it. Pretty penny.... butt... worth it


----------



## jredling (Aug 12, 2009)

Just picked up a wtb carbon silver ado for my enduro for 143.00. Regular price was 250.00. 170 grams. Saved me 110 grams from my stock henge saddle.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Zachua said:


> this is a specialized, correct?


It is indeed.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dthomp325 (Feb 15, 2007)

You could get a Tundra 2 take off on eBay for $50, The Pro's Closet has them all the time. Just make sure to double check the model number, since many are OEM saddles that don't match the weight spec of the aftermarket versions. The base model is 10 grams heavier than that SLR XP posted above (190 grams), but actually comfortable. I use mine for rides between 20-35 miles over technical terrain. I prefer a flat saddle with a smooth material and no holes or stitching. Fizik's flexible shell design works wonders for me. I would stay far away from road type saddles that have those two little bulges that stick out on the back (like the SLR XP and the carbon saddles). If you're riding technical terrain with your ass behind the saddle and hit an unexpected bump, those pointy ends will give you quite the surprise to your gut and/or nads, stick with flat backed saddles for mtb. You also want a broad nose for when you're climbing really steep trails, and you need all your weight forward.


----------



## scottz123 (Jun 16, 2012)

I bought a demo Selle Italia SLR XC Saddle (170g) of ebay for $66. It's like new.

Update:
Went on two, 2hour mtb rides recently. So far, so good as far as comfort is concerned.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

scottz123 said:


> I bought a demo Selle Italia SLR XC Saddle (170g) of ebay for $66. It's like new.
> 
> Update:
> Went on two, 2hour mtb rides recently. So far, so good as far as comfort is concerned.


There seem to be a lot of demo saddles out there. Are we suspecting piracy, or does it seem legit?


----------



## scottz123 (Jun 16, 2012)

phlegm said:


> There seem to be a lot of demo saddles out there. Are we suspecting piracy, or does it seem legit?


That's a good question. The seller on ebay seemed legit here in the states. From what I remember, he had one of different models of the Selle Italia saddles - like he was a salesman. The seat has an actual "permanent emblem" that says the seat name, model and weight.


----------



## TechniKal (Mar 18, 2004)

'Cutter' carbon saddle from Competitive Cyclist:

Cutter Road Saddle Pack - Deluxe - Carbon Rail - Competitive Cyclist

$26, including some cheap bar tape. Mine weighed in at 155g. I have no idea what durability will be like, but the weight/price combo is hard to beat.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

*.*

Wow, normally $180 for $26?

Seems like a dedicated road saddle tho.


----------



## TechniKal (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah - I'm not sure if the focus on 'Road' is due to durability issues, or because of the include bar tape in the pack. FWIW I use bar tape for my grips on my mtb, but the stuff included is not great quality. 

I've only gotten a couple of rides on the saddle so far, but it seems fine. Speaking to saddle comfort is problematic as everyone is different, but it is fine for me. The cover is a bit 'grabby' on shorts - hopefully that's something that diminishes after it's got some wear on it.

I think I'll pick up a couple of more. The price + weight is too hard to pass up.


----------

